# DNS Issue [Solved]

## lostinlinux

I am trying to connect another computer to my LAN (which I can do in Windows) but in linux it is giving me some troubles.  I can ping the router and ping other computers on the LAN but I can not resolve names outside of my network (i.e. google.com).  So all my emerges are failing since they can't reach the network.  Ping www.google.com gives network unreachable, how can I resolve this issue?

my resolv.conf files are the same on both machines also.

----------

## jpnag

/me is sleeping in fron of the comp....

deleted....

----------

## cyrillic

It sounds like your default route is wrong or missing.

Take a look at

```
# route -n 
```

----------

## jpnag

Do you have a router or a machine doing it!?

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> It sounds like your default route is wrong or missing.
> 
> Take a look at
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## lostinlinux

you were right, default route was missing so I couldn't reach out, thanks a million

----------

